# Dog red eye (blue eye)



## stsinner (Jan 17, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a program or technique for getting rid of red eye in dogs and animals?  It seems to be more of a blue eye, so my software doesn't recognize it.  

Thanks


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Jan 17, 2009)

any photo editing program could do it.

red-eye features replace red in locations identified as eyes with black.

if you select the eyes, you can replace the blue with black...

i can handle it for you.

give me a minute..


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Jan 17, 2009)

I can show you how to do this if you have photoshop..very simple.


----------



## Samanax (Jan 17, 2009)

One way to avoid it is to use off-camera lighting. On-camera flash really makes their eyes glow a lot.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Jan 17, 2009)

> I can show you how to do this if you have photoshop..very simple.



Yes, please!


----------



## ShutterSpeed (Jan 17, 2009)

AutoEuphoria said:


> Yes, please!



Use your Rectangular Marquee Tool.
Draw a small square around both eyes.

Under "Adjust Color" select Replace Color.

Use the dropper to select the color in the dogs eyes.

Completely reduce the hue, saturation, and lightness until the color becomes black.

Voilah!


----------

